# New member from Oregon



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Welcome! Good to have another Oregon local join us on the board. If you haven't already, join one of our great local chapters of the OSBA (Portland Metro Beekeepers or Portland Urban Beekeepers are good). OSBA is also having our annual conference next month and would give you a huge jump ahead. 
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Richard!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! Congratulations on the first year harvest!


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"I am really looking forward to learning from all of you."

You're new. Welcome.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

there are bee clubs in salem and in Hillsboro, which will be your closest locations


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to beesource, several local clubs up here


----------

